# Learn To Draw



## João ANjos (May 8, 2021)

I recently started to draw and this video helped me I hope it helps you too Loading... | Linkvertise


----------



## Thawk (May 9, 2021)

I would say just start drawing that's the best thing it's going to help you and nothing else is going to do quite as well you know whether it's just something simple like a ball or something with all the details just anything and then eventually build up to a bigger things and bigger things and bigger things


----------

